# POLL - TT FWD S-Line S-Tronic vs TT Quattro Sport S-Tronic



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just a quick poll, given a limited budget and Audi dealerships do not tend to have every combination of car spec available to test drive back-to-back, what are people opinions if you were forced between either having an TT S-Line 2WD S-Tronic or a TT Quattro Sport S-Tronic? (S-Tronic is a must).

I appreciate everyone has their own view, but it would be good to get opinion from people who have tried both.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know what is the sport model but, the fundamental question is if you use the Quattro system for what it's created..otherwise go for the fwd.
It depends from your roads, weather, if you like or have snow..
The sline exterior or any details are easy to buy and fit then..


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> I don't know what is the sport model but, the fundamental question is if you use the Quattro system for what it's created..otherwise go for the fwd.
> It depends from your roads, weather, if you like or have snow..
> The sline exterior or any details are easy to buy and fit then..


It'll be the SE of the UK, mostly urban, so about 2days of snow every other year. However, stats show the quattro has a slightly faster 0-60 time, so assuming that's due to extra grip even in the dry. (Not that I'll be intending to test that time to the limit much)
My main concern would be whether the lack of quattro would noticeably change the character of the car (for the worse - making it less fun to drive). None of the dealers I have visited seem to have a TT non-Quattro demo to try out...


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I recall seeing a few comments about wheelspin from the FWD version on take-off. I haven't had any traction issues with the 4WD yet except on a carpet of hailstones and I do tend to clog it when appropriate.

The pivotal factor for me though was (as you've found) there were only quattros available for test drive in the petrol version, so that's the one I fell in love with on the bendy bits of road.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't be worried about the quattro on a TT...it's not a real quattro, have quattro bring more consumptions of oil,fuel,tyres and expensive services so if you don't really need it, don't buy it!
also, I don't think you accelerate every day or week and 3/4 cents in less, thanks to quattro, can change your life...I can say again don't worry for the grip, a car like that it's ok even with power like 270 cv..of course it spins if you exaggerate ahaha (my mk2 had around 290cv and it was faster and easy to drive anyway!)

this quattro is great, better than its predecessor but if you study a bit how it works, you can notice that it's really useful only with very bar road conditions where I presume you don't go fast..of course Audi try to sell it and say that the drive with quattro it's a magical day..you won't notice at all..maybe because if you're not at the grip limit, and it's not easy to reach it, quattro doesn't help!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I test drove both the FWD and 4WD and did seriously notice the difference on my spirited drives, it was semi-wet conditions though at the time but the Quattro sold it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm used to drive on track, 3 years non official team and other years on private..don't think with quattro you have rails under your car..this is the most common wrong idea about an awd..it helps, but it has its rules..


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I'm used to drive on track, 3 years non official team and other years on private..don't think with quattro you have rails under your car..this is the most common wrong idea about an awd..it helps, but it has its rules..


If anyone seriously thinks that about an AWD they are naive, a comparison between the two though and not many can argue that AWD isn't superior to FWD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree with ManuTT about the Quattro not being proper 4WD and the added complication and weight factor.
The main point about the original question is having a limited budget and Quattro is not a small extra cost. Unless you drive with a leaded right foot most of the time the FWD is fine and a lighter car without the extra rear drive line and diff. and you can feel this with the lighter steering plus it is more economical.

I've seen the traction light flash a couple of times and not noticed any spinning wheels - thats with 230 bhp through the front wheels so I'm quite happy with my 2.0 S Line.

Due the rarity of a demo FWD TT most people never get to try it and of course Audi salesman will always demo the Quattro S-tronic -S high end models so I would hold out for testing one before ordering. There is a lot of snob value in having the Quattro badge IMO


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> I agree with ManuTT about the Quattro not being proper 4WD and the added complication and weight factor.
> The main point about the original question is having a limited budget and Quattro is not a small extra cost. Unless you drive with a leaded right foot most of the time the FWD is fine and a lighter car without the extra rear drive line and diff. and you can feel this with the lighter steering plus it is more economical.
> 
> I've seen the traction light flash a couple of times and not noticed any spinning wheels - thats with 230 bhp through the front wheels so I'm quite happy with my 2.0 S Line.
> ...


If budget is an issue and the uplift in cost is excessive then I absolutely agree. I'm only speaking from personal experience where I had the opportunity to drive both and It was a noticeable difference that was worth going for. Just my opinion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not saying that an awd isn't superior but I'm saying that if you don't drive anyday on a wet or dirty road and at high speed, awd is useless!
also, quattro on a TT will kick in when its needed...everyone knows the differences between two kind of Audi's quattro and that ours it's a fake..

jc wants save money and do the right thing, for his use and weather, fwd is the best choice plus has a car with more optionals


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

... So TT's are just for driving on dry days with perfect conditions. I think we will agree to disagree as its a pointless argument.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I repeat Quattro on a TT and the specific Quattro on the TT doesn't give you rails under you car..
Tell me how many days per year you strictly need a Quattro..or tell me your special uses..or better, if it is so useful as soon as the road is wet,tell me because I'll make a complain at Audi for the absence of grip on a 70.000€ car


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I tested both FWD & Quattro, & tbh I didn't notice much difference, albeit it was a dry day & on A roads. 
For me the additional cost and insurance group of the Quattro didn't warrant it. The FWD was very quick and handled beautifully & I have now ordered a 2.0 S-Tronic Sport. In response to the poll though, I think I would choose Quattro over the S line.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont see the point of a TT without quattro. Small quattro is what the TT is all about, its the soul of the car.

I'd always get one with it. Some of the arguments are comical.... would you not buy a car with all the safety devices like seat belts, airbags, traction control because you've never needed them, or only need them 1 day/year?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

crabman said:


> I tested both FWD & Quattro, & tbh I didn't notice much difference, albeit it was a dry day & on A roads.
> For me the additional cost and insurance group of the Quattro didn't warrant it. The FWD was very quick and handled beautifully & I have now ordered a 2.0 S-Tronic Sport. In response to the poll though, I think I would choose Quattro over the S line.


Would guess that most people wouldn't notice much of a difference in every day driving. All wheel drive certainly not a priority for me.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweetz said:


> ... So TT's are just for driving on dry days with perfect conditions. I think we will agree to disagree as its a pointless argument.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes of course, this is a very valid point but putting the a lot of power down in the rain that Quattro does is not a real priority driving on today's roads. With all the speed limits and ultra cautious or inexperienced drivers about how many times can you tell me you Quattro adds to safe driving, except in ice and snow?


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

For me Quattro every time.

I enjoy the grip as I nip out of junctions & move away from a green light. I come from years of driving BMWs, I know the FWD cars are better off the mark in wet conditions than RWD cars but the lack of grip used to drive me mad! For me Quattro makes a good fast car awesome


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I repeat Quattro on a TT and the specific Quattro on the TT doesn't give you rails under you car..
> Tell me how many days per year you strictly need a Quattro..or tell me your special uses..or better, if it is so useful as soon as the road is wet,tell me because I'll make a complain at Audi for the absence of grip on a 70.000€ car


Nobody is suggesting it does 'give you rails under your car' as I agreed with you in one of my earlier posts so calm yourself down. This thread is a poll asking for people's *opinions* on FWD v AWD which last time I checked everyone is entitled to.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I dont see the point of a TT without quattro. Small quattro is what the TT is all about, its the soul of the car.
> 
> I'd always get one with it. *Some of the arguments are comical*.... would you not buy a car with all the safety devices like seat belts, airbags, traction control because you've never needed them, or only need them 1 day/year?


Couldn't agree more! :roll:


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. It clearly seems opinion is very divided so there is no clear winner here.
Personally, for me it's whether to go for Quattro, or save the grand or so cash. I'm driving mainly in urban roads in 40 mph limits, though will occasionally get to have a blast at weekends.
It is reassuring that people with a FWD TT say it drives fine, which again goes against other opinion, which would almost imply that you'd be spinning the wheels and not be able to corner properly!


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a similar dilemma but it is nice if this is your only dilemma in life! I wanted the Quattro sport stronic but the only stock cars they had were fully loaded and out of my price range. I didn't want to wait for a factory build so went for the front wheel drive sport. There is some interference from the stability control system but I can live with it and the car is fast enough for me. I have some mid range winter tyres on and they are fine and remember fwd with winter tyres is better than Quattro on summer ones when it is cold anyway. It was a huge worry for me the Quattro issue but isn't now I have had my car for a few weeks. I am 45 and don't drive like a lunatic but like to floor it now and again. I wasn't bothered about sline technology and suspension and stronic was the main thing for me after falling in love with not changing gears in my diesel mk2 black edition. The ride is much better in this car. So I am a happy bunny minus Quattro so far


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to say I am in Newcastle and it has been cold but no snow. If I was living in northern Scotland weather might be an issue that would sway me back to Quattro . Just enjoy whatever you decide!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sweetz said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see the point of a TT without quattro. Small quattro is what the TT is all about, its the soul of the car.
> ...


Absolutely, what next RS parts on a diesel ?
Clearly you'd need to debadge it first to hide the embarrassment.. :roll:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


If I was embarrassed about owning a diesel I wouldn't have bought one. :roll: Hardly any cheaper than a second hand RS these days!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Sweetz said:


> If I was embarrassed about owning a diesel I wouldn't have bought one. :roll: Hardly any cheaper than a second hand RS these days!


Agree with you there mate... it's a pretty old-fashioned attitude to have.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We're embarrassed for you (and the corsa guys are smiling too)..

It's nothing to do with diesel attitudes, i have a SQ5 plus and it would leave most things standing either from the lights or moving with 700NM - but it's not rocking RS parts and hiding badges..


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> We're embarrassed for you (and the corsa guys are smiling too)..
> 
> It's nothing to do with diesel attitudes, i have a SQ5 plus and it would leave most things standing either from the lights or moving with 700NM - but it's not rocking RS parts and hiding badges..


What I choose to do with my car is not really your concern, if I choose to debadge my car I will, if I choose to fit an RS grille to my car I will... Not the first, won't be the last... Careful up there on your high horse, you might give yourself a nose bleed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And who would want you to stop? nor did anyone say you should seek permission for anything... it simply what happens when the prices crash through that barrier. But, it brightens peoples day up. It's like a clown at a circus, instant smile. 

I'll pass on the horse unless it's as a steak.

So back on topic, looks like the poll is pretty one sided, but doesnt mean you have to.. free will and all!
But the turbos are the difference, K03 runs out of steam faster, K04 takes longer to get going and lasts longer up the range.. if you are remapping all of that can be changed and this was a topic talked about when the Mk2 TTS landed and its even more evident on the RS.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Way back when the Mk3 was just launched and was scouring the web for info I spotted this video. It is worth a peek for anyone considering getting Quattro who hasn't already seen it. I especially like the bit at around 2:20 where the car goes over a slippery patch and the front and rear wheels take turns to cope with it. It not only made me want a Quattro TT, but also a blue one!

Answering the poll was easy for me as I happen to prefer the Sport shape to the S-Line, and I did actually buy a blue Sport Quattro.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Compared to my old FWD TT this car is leaps and bounds ahead.

This is of course my opinion, you can't enjoy the loss of traction on a wet road like you could with a FWD.

The quattro sticks to the road very well, even in wet and icy conditions.

You you will be hard pushed/insane to lose it. Some would say this makes i boring, again it's all down to personal preference but I'm certain you will be able to beat 95% cars off the mark.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you like awd...
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/03/01/gymk ... bai-video/

and few awd explained..




TT's quattro after 9 min


----------

